# Attention Pigeon Rehabbers



## Caliandra (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't know if you've read the "Help!! Pigeon with paramyxovirus" thread but I would like for someone experienced in rehabbing PMV pigeons to take in my friend Bonk. I'm north of Houston, Texas, USA, near Tomball and Magnolia. I really don't think I have the resources to save this bird and I desperately want to. So far he is eating well and drinking well, but I am being very careful about overdoing both. 
If you live in Texas and don't mind coming to get him (or possibly meeting somewhere) I would like you to contact me at thexelahfiles at yahoo dot com..

thanks..
Let's save Bonk's life!
Cali


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Cali,

Offhand, I'm not able to recall if we have any members in Texas that would be able to help you out, but if there are, I'm sure you will hear from them.

In the meantime, we have a list of places who do rehab in our Resource section...I noticed there were a few places in Texas, but I don't know how near or far they might be from you....take a look, maybe one of the places can help you out:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Good luck!
Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cali, I read your thread yesterday and tried to search for a post that I remember here about a place in Texas that took pigeons for rehab. Maybe
TAW will remember what I'm talking about, or Lin as well as Lin is excellent 
as searching threads. I don't know how close they are to you but it might
be workable if someone can remember the thread that group posted their info
in.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please try Linda Hufford and see if she can help. Tell her you were referred by Terry Whatley, the duck lady, in California:

Texas, Central region, Austin County (West of Houston)..... 979-865-8755 

Linda Hufford, licensed home wildlife rehabilitator 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: songbirds, raptors, small mammals, deer 

Terry


----------



## Caliandra (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I will discuss this with our rehabilitator friend here, Ali Hegler. She is amazing. She came to pick up a hawk with a broken wing that I caught at a neighbor's house. I was lucky I didn't get more than a clawed hand. 
She's also taken in other creatures, and referred me to other rehabbers when I've needed them. Such as the lady who came to my high school to pick up a flying squirrel a teacher found in her yard..

Bonk is doing better, surprisingly. I think some of the spasms come and go. He seems to be accepting my dad too.. though he still doesn't fully trust him he doesn't mind standing near him or walking over to his foot..

He pigged out today. I had to be careful not to let him eat to much.. he figured out that my hand was there to guide is beak and he grabbed all the food he could get. I added a bit of garlic dust to the mix and he loved it. I'll be getting up early tomorrow morning to feed him more..

If Ali thinks it better to take him to a rehabber and she can't take him, I'll contact Ms. Hufford.
I live in the Tomball area, so she might be too far away, but our good friend might be able to refer me to someone. She also might be able to just give me the items I will need to care for Bonk. He is definitely a smart pidgie. I'm starting to think that with some help and more wonderful advice from you folks, I can pull him through and keep him. I'd be too attached to release him back into the wild . Thanks so much for the info and help. It's really appreciated


----------

